# Game Ears



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

The past couple of years of duck/pheasant hunting and with alot of shooting my ears ring for a few days if I have not wore any plugs. So now I make it a habbit of wearing plugs whenever I carry a gun, which can limit my hearing obviously;

what I'm looking for is a game ear that helps your hearing a tad but also shuts off after you fire your gun; a game ear that you can turn the sensitivity down so you dont have to worry about a light breeze
I've heard  the walkers game ear is nice but if theres any wind, you get alot of wind "interference" 
I know there are a lot of other brands that are alot cheaper than walkers game ear, but any suggestions are helpful! 
does anyone have any suggestion on the "game ears"? or experiences?
thanks :sniper:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm told by an audiologist that there's some controversy behind these styles of ear plugs. Basically, by the time the shock hits the device....the damage is already done to the ear. Again this is what I've been told, but it does make sense.

I went to the Audiology dept. of my local hospital, and they had some custom ear plugs. Basically they took molds of my ears, so it's a perfect fit.

I can turn the volume up/down and hear everything around me....and when I pull the trigger it shots off or whatever to protect your ears from the muzzle blast.

Worth every penny, even at around $400.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

I had custom plugs made that had a "baffle" in them. I can hear people talking like normal, but a gunshot sounds like I have normal plugs in. Also had mine made by an audiologist. Custom fit from molds of my ear. I had a solid set made for shooting sportingclays, cutting grass etc and the set that are baffled for $150.00. Custom fit also makes them VWERY comfortable to wear. Solid plugs had a 33db reduction, baffled have a 27db reduction. As Chris said, worth every penny.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Like stated before. The custom fit plugs by an audiologist are the way to go. I've got the Walker's game ears that I had custom fit ear pieces made for.

I've experienced the wind issue that you speak of. So I almost always wear my skull cap when it's windy. Of course when it's windy, I want to keep from getting an ear infection in the cold wind anyhow. So I've learned to live with it.

While in the audiologist's office, he showed me that he can make the custom fit plugs with baffles in them. A good looking unit.

I don't regret buying the Walker's but I didn't need the sound magnification feature. I just wanted to be able to hear my calling and my buddy talk as well as hearing protection. I would probably look for something to fit my needs a little better if I were to go shopping again for hearing protection.

just my .02


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

As long as I can hear normally until the gun goes off, I would be fine; and by the way you guys make it sound, the audiologist can make that happen! thanks for the suggestions!
-John


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

p.s. is an audiologist a fancy word for Ear doctor?!


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Jmnhunter said:


> p.s. is an audiologist a fancy word for Ear doctor?!


Correct.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Jmnhunter said:


> p.s. is an audiologist a fancy word for Ear doctor?!


If you're with MedCenter One in Bismarck, see Brady Ness.


----------



## huntnfishn1 (Feb 8, 2009)

you can get these ones you see on tv for like twenty bucks. i believe thir called game ears. I thought at first what a scam but when i bought some they worked amazingly. I bought some for everyone i know for christmas therye awsome

pm me if you have any questions


----------



## KRAKMT (Oct 24, 2005)

I too have been wanting some way to protect my ears but am suspicious of all the claims and extra costs.
1. How do the baffles work to bar the sound?
2. I would be happy with the fitted plugs but would still like to hear normally prior to the shot- even an on off switch would be fine.
K


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Great thread.Its not only your hearing,its your 'shooting' as well.Eliminate loud noise=eliminate flinching.
This is very informative.Are the 'fitted' plugs something like this?

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?p ... ber=347115

Are there sound/volume controls on them?
Yes,further explanation of the 'baffles'would be great.
Thanks.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

> Jmnhunter wrote:
> p.s. is an audiologist a fancy word for Ear doctor?!
> 
> Correct.


Not exactly. An ear doctor is a MD with a specialty in otolargyology. AKA ENT specialist.

An audiologist is a hearing specialist and is not an MD.

The audiologist is the one you need and Brady Ness is a good one.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Anybody have a recomendation for an audiologist at Innovis in Fargo?


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Dick most audiologists are independent from hospitals. According to their website they have to in the system.

Marin Almer, A.U.D.
Audiology 
Fargo - South University 
Cari L. Frisk, A.U.D.
Audiology 
Fargo - South University

Good luck


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Dick,

I would recommend Fris, they are a family of ENT specialists. They all really know their stuff.


----------



## hammer007911 (Feb 4, 2009)

I have tinnitus and bought a nuemonics headset to eliminate the constant ringing in my ears. I cost 5,500 bucks but worth every penny!

Hammer


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I have had two different kinds of walkers game ear. I started out with the muffs. They worked great until I started field goose/duck hunting out of a layout blind. They were kind of cumbersome when the geese were off to one side or the other.

So I bought the walkers game ear ITC. They work great and my ears don't ring which is the main reason for having them. The problem is they don't fit quite right so if you have them in for long periods of time your ear starts to get sore. I also can't wear a hat over my ears with them in becuase they push on them making my ears hurt.

I can't hunt without them but I am looking for something better. I don't need the magnification of sound just turn the sound off when I shoot.

I might have to check into those baffeled plugs.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

Chris, the plugs you mentioned made from Brady $400, did insurance help with that? because I do not have any health insurance


----------

